# Programm mit Zugriff auf TwixRoute via GUI



## dreamerli (22. Okt 2004)

Hallo Zusammen

Zur Zeit bin ich damit beschäftigt herauszufinden, ob es möglich ist, ein Programm zu schreiben mit GUI in welches man zum Beispiel zwei Adressen eingibt und das Programm öffnet dann TwixRoute und berechnet den Weg.

Meine Frage ist nun:
Wie kann ich auf TwixRoute zugreifen oder einfach nur automatisiert auf dem TwixRoute GUI die Daten eingeben und einfach nur die TwixRoute Ausgabe anzeigen?

Ich hoffe, ich habe mein Problem einigermassen klar ausgedrückt  :wink: 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!!!!   

Gruss, dreamerli

PS: wusste nicht zu welchem Thema es gehört...


----------



## drimsel (25. Okt 2004)

Ist da vielleicht etwas mit einem Makro machbar?


----------

